# Did i just ruin 250+ Cubans?



## Frits01 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I was noticing that my cubans in one of my humidors were overhumidifed. Kept them at 21C/22c and 65%. I could smoke them but did get lots of burn issues and tight/plugged cigars. So a week ago i started to open my humidor to get the humidity down to 62%. I did it a couple of times for half an hour. Last wednesday and thursday however i kept the humidor open about 3 hours on each day (room is at 50%). 

Now the last 10 cigars (all different) i picked from this humidor (top/bottom/even tubes) tasted horrible. They taste dried out, are light, just disgusting every single one of them. They taste exactly like when i dry box a cigar for to long. They dont burn hot or fast, they dont feel hard or have cracked wrappers so they do have humidity but i guess the oils just have evaporated. They were fine, although a bit overhumidified, a week ago so its definitely due to the fact i opened the humidor for to long. 

I live in a high humidity climate (up to 85%) so my setup is a dedicated room for my cigars with air conditioning at 22C and a dehumidifier to keep the room exactly at 50%.

So my big question is..... did i just ruin a humidor full of cubans or will they recover fully? And with recover i mean 100%. I know you can bring a to dried out cigar back but it will never be the same. Not interested in that.

For now i keep them at 22C/62% and maybe raise 1% every week. What do you guys think?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Frits01 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was noticing that my cubans in one of my humidors were overhumidifed. Kept them at 21C/22c and 65%. I could smoke them but did get lots of burn issues and tight/plugged cigars. So a week ago i started to open my humidor to get the humidity down to 62%. I did it a couple of times for half an hour. Last wednesday and thursday however i kept the humidor open about 3 hours on each day (room is at 50%).
> 
> ...


I'm gonna do you a favor and move this to habanos section. You'll be able to read the responses but not be able to respond yourself...

By the way, they'll be fine. It was only a week.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

It's your lucky day bro. I happen to run a small operation dedicated to the recycling of unwanted or perhaps ruined cigars. Address is in my profile. Just send those babies my way and I'll gladly dispose of them properly lol!!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kidvegas said:


> It's your lucky day bro. I happen to run a small operation dedicated to the recycling of unwanted or perhaps ruined cigars. Address is in my profile. Just send those babies my way and I'll gladly dispose of them properly lol!!
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


Always the good samaritan.. lol

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Always the good samaritan.. lol
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


Always willing to help a brother out

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I could test some for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

There is no way the cigars are damaged if they were fine before. Sometimes people have a bad week - maybe you are catching a cold?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

50-60% is a good smoking range. 
Drink a glass of lemonade, wait 15 mins
Eat a scoop of lime sherbert 
If that doesn't work....
Wait 3 days and repeat.
Could be a case of just needing a good cleansing.
Your cigars should be fine.

Got a nice selection going on


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Frits01 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was noticing that my cubans in one of my humidors were overhumidifed. Kept them at 21C/22c and 65%. I could smoke them but did get lots of burn issues and tight/plugged cigars. So a week ago i started to open my humidor to get the humidity down to 62%. I did it a couple of times for half an hour. Last wednesday and thursday however i kept the humidor open about 3 hours on each day (room is at 50%).
> 
> ...


You are your own best judge as to how they are or should taste. You did not accumulate all those seegars without picking up some knowledge IMHO. What i do when i don't like something. I donate them to our troops.:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Hard to believe you could ruin and dry out all those cigars with only a few hours of the humidor open. Remember, it takes, typically, a week per percentage point to shift humidity in the cigar. 

What you need to do is close the humidor and leave it alone for a couple weeks so that the cigars can regulate. Dry boxing for a day or two will only really affect the wrapper and open end unless you are forcing air flow. 

As others mentioned, give your pallet a rest and that will also give the cigars a rest. But I would stop opening the humidor.

Get yourself some 62% Bovedas


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> It's your lucky day bro. I happen to run a small operation dedicated to the recycling of unwanted or perhaps ruined cigars. Address is in my profile. Just send those babies my way and I'll gladly dispose of them properly lol!!
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


and your day got even luckier - i run a similar but much more noble operation. we will find truly loving homes for all of your ruined coobans. we will even accept high end and very old cigars.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Got a PM from the OP. I usually don't do this but thought it necessary to the thread..

This is his quote

"Sorry, i smoke 25/35 cigars/cubans a week and add 8/10 boxes every month so even i'm kind of new (smoking since 2018) to cigars i do kind of know how my D4's/Lusitanias/Churchills/etc should taste since i smoke them daily

I forgot to mention that i have different humidors and only the cigars from the mentioned humidor had these issues. The cubans i smoked this weekend from my other humidors were fine so no, its not palate issue or flue effected my taste.

I will keep my humidor shut the coming 2 weeks and try again. Hopefully they will be ok"

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> Got a PM from the OP. I usually don't do this but thought it necessary to the thread..
> 
> This is his quote
> 
> ...


_He must be the re incarnation of Sir Winston Churchill.
Maybe George Burns?

_ :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

The ghost of Richard Overton.......


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> "Sorry, i smoke 25/35 cigars/cubans a week and add 8/10 boxes every month so even i'm kind of new (smoking since 201 to cigars i do kind of know how my D4's/Lusitanias/Churchills/etc should taste since i smoke them daily


3.5 to 5 cigars put to the flame a day?
That's quite the habit. How does one let the palate relax and regenerate pushing that much smoke across?
Let's say you're awake a modest 16 hours a day. (8 hours sleep)
After breakfast and computer time in the morning and two more meals for the day I'll modestly subtract another 4 hours and bring us down to say 12 hrs of cigar time.
A very modest amount of time I'd say.........
12 divided by 3 isn't too bad....1 cigar every 4 hours
12 divided by 5 ??.....that's 1 cigar every 2.4 hours
Looking through the OP's choice of selection some of those would take me 2 hrs to smoke!
The numbers are hypothetical and based on pure speculation but I see a problem here. :serious: 
Personally speaking I could not enjoy the actual act of engagement that much each and every day. :frown2:
I do this hobby for a relaxing and personal enjoyment of "me" time.
Even if I were fully retired and had time ala carte I don't see any enjoyment at that level.
Just saying..........:wink2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Please remember. The OP has no way of defending or explaining anything. So keep the comments instructive. 

The man came with a genuine question asking for legitimate answers to legitimate questions. So keep the answers going and the opinions to a minimum. 

Thanks,
Dino

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

OP: I know you can't respond, but here's what I'd do. Throw those puppies back in the humidor and don't worry about opening the door. If you've got a closet-sized setup, it's probably too large for Boveda packs, but figure out some way to regulate your RH without having to be hands-on multiple times a day. You'll never get them stable at the right RH if you're propping doors open and relying on timing the fresh air to get where you want. You need some system (and there are a dozen ways to do it) that will give you peace of mind when you aren't looking.

Once you nail that down, leave the cigars alone for a couple of weeks to let them settle down and see how they taste after some rest. If you want something you can smoke while the rest of your sizable stash is re-acclimating, get a tupper full of cigars (maybe several of them if you're really going through 100+ per month) with a few Boveda packs and smoke on those for a while.

Don't rush the process, and don't fret because your collection got off the planned RH for a bit. My experience has been that as long as you catch it and correct it quickly, cigars will come back from most "oops" moments. And 50%, though it's not my preference, is not going to kill your cigars. Especially if they only hit 50% RH for a day or two.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Perfecto Dave said:


> 3.5 to 5 cigars put to the flame a day?
> That's quite the habit. How does one let the palate relax and regenerate pushing that much smoke across?
> Let's say you're awake a modest 16 hours a day. (8 hours sleep)
> After breakfast and computer time in the morning and two more meals for the day I'll modestly subtract another 4 hours and bring us down to say 12 hrs of cigar time.
> ...


The OP thought he needed to explain how he got that number, so I'll pay his response he pmd me.. sounds logical. Not to me but to some a pack and a half of cigarettes isn't logical either.. lol .. plus he wanted to thanks yunz jaggoffs..

"Thanks for all the reply's. I will leave my humidor shut the coming weeks at a steady 63% and 22C. I use cigar heaven for humidification which always been able to keep things steady.

Some questioned my smoking habits/frequenty. Well, making assumptions is never wise so here is my daily smoking routine:

Wake up at 06:00 with coffee and smoke a 30min/45min cigar (partagas short/R&Y nr3/open junior for example). Breakfast at 09:00 with again a 30min/45min cigar. After lunch a 1 hour robusto or corona. After dinner a double corona or something in the 2 hour range. In the weekends i sometimes add a 5th in the late afternoon so thats 25/35 cigars a week So hope that clear things up.

Thanks again everyone for the avise received. Hope everthing works out."

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

As several others have posted, there is no way that leaving these at 50% for a week could have ruined them. Humidity just doesn't leave cigars that fast particularly stacked in a wooden humidor like that and it takes even longer for the oils to go. If they are indeed no smoking well, any of them, that must be up to some cause other than your attempt at drying.

If it were me I'd get enough Sistema tupperdors to hold them all and toss in a couple of 62% Bovedas, then leave them for a couple of months. If they don't smoke well after that I'd spend some time puzzling over what else they might have been exposed to.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Just spitballing here, wondering if maybe the OP got ahold of some fresh rolls that are/were going through a sick period? If a new batch was putting off ammonia that could be enough to throw of the taste on the rest.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> The OP thought he needed to explain how he got that number, so I'll pay his response he pmd me.. sounds logical. Not to me but to some a pack and a half of cigarettes isn't logical either.. lol .. plus he wanted to thanks yunz jaggoffs..
> 
> "Thanks for all the reply's. I will leave my humidor shut the coming weeks at a steady 63% and 22C. I use cigar heaven for humidification which always been able to keep things steady.
> 
> ...


Probably better to just delete a improperly placed post and explain to the poster that they'll need to wait until they qualify to post in a place where they can't. They've basically circumvented the system thru you.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Probably better to just delete a improperly placed post and explain to the poster that they'll need to wait until they qualify to post in a place where they can't. They've basically circumvented the system thru you.


I usually do. But if a guy has a legit worry and is in a mild panic, I'll do it just to set his mind at ease.

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

On the ancillary issue of how many cigars one smokes a day, I guess it's all in what you're used to. I have no problem smoking 4 or 5 cigars in a day and enjoying every dang one of them. Sometimes I'll even smoke two or three back-to-back with no noticeable ill effect. Maybe it's simply being used to smoking more, or maybe I'm just not that concerned about tasting every nuance. Doesn't matter. I can still tell whether a cigar is good or not... right down to the last nightcap of the evening.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Just spitballing here, wondering if maybe the OP got ahold of some fresh rolls that are/were going through a sick period? If a new batch was putting off ammonia that could be enough to throw of the taste on the rest.


PM response

"This could be it. I added 12x Trinidad Reyes and 25x Partagas Lusitanias last Tuesday so thats 2 days before i noticed the issue. Both boxes are from 2019 so very young. The trinidad i tried was the most disgusting one by far of the effected cigars. They look fine do and come from the same store where i buy all my cigars so no fakes. The Partagas i smoked one right out of the box before i put them in my humidor and although young and a bit overhumified it was ok and smokeable. I'm going to take the Trinidads out and put them in a tupperware."

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> On the ancillary issue of how many cigars one smokes a day, I guess it's all in what you're used to. I have no problem smoking 4 or 5 cigars in a day and enjoying every dang one of them. Sometimes I'll even smoke two or three back-to-back with no noticeable ill effect. Maybe it's simply being used to smoking more, or maybe I'm just not that concerned about tasting every nuance. Doesn't matter. I can still tell whether a cigar is good or not... right down to the last nightcap of the evening.


_DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_ :vs_cool:


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _He must be the re incarnation of Sir Winston Churchill.
> Maybe George Burns?
> 
> _ :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Perhaps Mark Twain....I think this may be a palate problem rather that ceegar issue. 24 hours in a day
7-8 hours sleeping- 7 or8 hours working-eating or other non smoking activities. leave you with between 8-10 hours of smoking.3 to 4 cigars daily in that time frame..i'dsay that's chain smoking.. 
knowing what his preferred rh is and also room rh if he has sufficient humidification media in his humi the cigars 
will recover from leaving the top open for a few hours. after checking the humi rh and if its at or in target range
leave the cigars alone--give yourself a break from smoking..after a few weeks or so smoke with a friend
give him a cigar from said humidor and get his thoughts...after that u can tell him why.


----------



## Bigjohnshea (Sep 17, 2018)

How are things going now? Cigars fine?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

